# Zoom grands...



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks, Dani, for taking these...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Awwww! Cute little fuzzy bottoms!! 

Beautiful, just like grandma Zoom.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Fuzzy butts,too cute!!.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That's it... I'm in love!!!!! Beautiful.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

simply stunning! Love the tunnel photo!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Thank you. They will be 6 weeks old tomorrow. They are pretty, confident, smart, and very athletic. The only thing wrong with the entire litter is that Thelma and Louise ARE the entire litter .
Bueller LOVES them.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Beautiful girls! Love the names  The tunnel picture is great.

Congratulations!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Adorable! Future CH/MACH's? Exciting journey ahead for them!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Thank you. They will be 6 weeks old tomorrow. They are pretty, confident, smart, and very athletic. The only thing wrong with the entire litter is that Thelma and Louise ARE the entire litter .
> Bueller LOVES them.


I too am very sad they are the entire litter. 

They are beautiful, and those pictures are too cute! I love those little fuzzy butts! The tunnel picture and the flower picture are also fantastic!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Only two? Well, they are adorable anyway! I love the tunnel photo...


----------



## danni's_girl (Mar 24, 2009)

Those have got to be the cutest puppies I've ever ever ever seen! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful shots of equally beautiful pups. I the first one of the inquisitive pup.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what beautiful little pups, is one of these going to be called Paris by chance ??


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Beautiful pups its the little button noses I love, thanks for sharing any chance of more pics


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

These girls are beautiful and I love their names.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

They certainly are cute !!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Too cute! They have adorable faces and behinds. Can't wait to see more pictures of them!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Awww! I just wanna scoop 'em up and squeeze them!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

OMG! there should have been a cuteness warning on this thread! My officemates are all laughing at me because I just let out the loudest "AWWWWWWWW!!!" They are SOO precious! Some day when I grow up, I want to raise a golden from a baby puppy.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What beautiful little puppies!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

So cute! Where exactly are you based? I thought I saw somewhere that you were in Michigan, but I might be thinking of someone else. I'm about 30 minutes outside of Detroit.


----------

